# Mando a distancia del tv LG CE-28H86ST



## enanetel (May 27, 2008)

Hola necesito comprar el mando a distancia deltv lg m,odelo ce-28h86st, pero no logro encontrarlo por ningun lado, quizas este no sea el foro adecuado pero no sabia donde ponerlo, alguien sabe donde lo puedo comprar?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 27, 2008)

Que le paso al original?


----------



## enanetel (May 28, 2008)

perdido, me lo dieron sin el, pero es que no puedo ordenar canales como no sea con el mando. gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

enanetel dijo:
			
		

> Hola necesito comprar el mando a distancia deltv lg m,odelo ce-28h86st, pero no logro encontrarlo por ningun lado, quizas este no sea el foro adecuado pero no sabia donde ponerlo, alguien sabe donde lo puedo comprar?



De que pais sos?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2008)

Hay dos soluciones:

La mejor
Ve a una tienda de electronica y se lo comentas si tienen uno de clonico

La no tan buena:
Unn mando universal,"nunca tires los papeles"



PS: pensaba que estaba estropeado.


----------

